# Haralson Rut?



## CharlesH (Oct 31, 2004)

Well i haven't been home since the gun opener and was wondering what the hunting has been like?? I'm planning on coming home this weekend and hoping that the rut is in full swing with the cold front coming through.  Hope you guys are  doing good let me know.


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Haralson Rut...*

Well.... I don't know anymore to say than to get in your stand as soon as possible. My dad and myself have been seeing smaller bucks this weekend and they were all going crazy. I don't think the rut is too far away!!!


----------



## robertyb (Oct 31, 2004)

The smaller bucks are harrassing the does. The scrapes have all but disappeared under the new leaves. Just like very year the early rut sign has faded away and the leaves are falling. The real thing is still at least two weeks away. I predict full rut starting about 11-8 running through Thanksgiving. No different than last year, or the year before, or the year before that..........etc.


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 31, 2004)

I was thinking probably by this weekend, that's when i killed my 8pt last year and he was out searching.  With a cold snap coming Friday-Saturday i'll be in the stand saturday morning.


----------



## hwy22 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Rut*

i saw 2 different bucks today. I tried the grunt call at them. Niether one stopped when i tried it on them. But was lucky enough to kill 8pt this evening.


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 31, 2004)

Hwy22,Welcome to the Fire.......where do you hunt in Haralson??


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Haralson County: 11-1-04*

Hunted in Haralson County this morning and didn't see the first deer. I did see more sign this morning as I was making my way back to the truck. Maybe the rut will get to rolling full steam in a week or so.


----------



## cmhorns (Nov 4, 2004)

*Haralson rut*

I saw two bucks last weekend, one working a scrape.  He came by about 30 minutes after a pack of does, but was heading in a different directions.  I think were still about a week to 10 days from the best hunting.  However, with the weather forecast for this weekend, things might get interesting.  Good hunting!

CMHORNS


----------

